

Orbitz and United Airlines sue 22-year-old over his genius travel hack - rockdiesel
http://www.dailydot.com/business/aktarer-zaman-skiplagged-united-orbitz-lawsuit/?fb=dd

======
JoeAltmaier
You can sue somebody because your policies are violated? When did it become
actionable to ignore airline policy? IMHO policy is something internal; your
customer pays money and gets product/service, and that's the end of the
arrangement.

